# Request To Lock Thread



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

Hello All,

I think we have shifted quite downward in my thread: "Happy Ash Wednesday Everyone" .

Request to close the thread.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Done.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Luckily Roger ony seems to get computer access on Fridays. We are really safe the rest of the week.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmmmm... <thoughtful look on face>

Black Friday?
Good Friday.... nah
Rage Friday???
Freakin' Friday - Yeah, that's it! Freakin' Fridays


----------



## Roger (Aug 7, 2002)

Very strange that you would close this one since it's a mild one for me or is it? I requested a thread (very controversial one) to be closed before and you *******s didn't close it so what's the guidelines?


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roger _
> ... you *******s ... [/B]


Wouldja' believe...?

Attitude makes a difference?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Roger be good or be gone.


----------



## Roger (Aug 7, 2002)

"Roger be good or be gone."

You have to know that I use that word loosely by now, Scott? Is that what you are threatening me about? Using the word *******? I call many of my friends’ worst than that when the occasion fits. Don't threaten me thus making me a 2nd class poster. I won't stand for that.

I'm your best poster when it comes to alternative views and I've been around longer than 99% of the people here so please quit treating me like a red-headed step-child.


----------



## Roger (Aug 7, 2002)

JBking:

"Wouldja' believe...?

Attitude makes a difference?"

Sorry! I sometimes miss the old Rage attitude.
It's in my blood at times I guess. Sorry!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I call many of my friends' worst than that


 I can't believe you actually have any.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Ya know, I'm getting tired of this crap. Obviously nobody has anything nice to say so I'm shutting this down now. There is a nice little clause in our terms of use about personal attacks on other people. If you don't like what someone is posting, ignore them. Period.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Oh, and one more thing Roger. If you refer to anyone on this board as "bas**d" again, especially the admim, or use it in any other way, you will be banned. I don't care if it's part of your regular vocabulary or not. The word in offensive and has no place here.


----------

